# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Fire Bellied Toads: Do you filter?

## Jason

So I've put a Eheim Mini Flat filter in my set up  on it's lowest setting and since doing so my toads don't seem to be in the water as much. When I've been reading up online some people advise strongly on the use one to maintain water quality and others are against it because they're afraid of it disturbing the toads. Just wondering if you guys filter or not and your thoughts on this and if you think I should leave the filter in or take it out.

----------


## Ryan

Personally, i dont have a filter on my toads, but i spot clean their enclosure daily. generally Fire belly toads don't like strong current. I would suggest keeping the filter if you are worried about water quality but if you are prepared for the small hassle of spot cleaning, you can leave the filter out. But before we consider these options...

- How large is the tank?
- What's the tank setup?
- What's the temperature?
- How often are they fed?
-What's the quality of the water?

----------


## Jason

3 of them are in an Exo Terra Small Wide 45cm cubed. Sloped large pebbles to one side for the land area and 2 inches (if that) of water and its about 60% water. temperature is room temp anywhere between 18-25C. I feed them every other day and offer about 6 crickets per toad. Water looked crystal clear with the filter but a little bit cloudy without. If I don't use the filter, how often would you recommend doing water changes and how much to take out? thanks

----------


## privet01

I only have a gallon of water in my 10 gallon viv.  I don't use a filter.  I change my water every 7 to 10 days.  If the FBT's aren't liking your water, there is an issue.  Have you checked it with one of those aquarium test kits?  Possibly it's too alkaline if you are using municipal water from the tap.  I use distilled or spring water from Wal-mart.

----------


## Jason

they were always partially in the water, just never swimming, so i don't think it's that. since i've took the filter out they look happier, just hope the water stays clean

----------


## privet01

I don't separate the wet and dry side of my viv with a divider like some do, I just pile up the gravel till it's above the waterline where I want dry.  That allows the roots of the plants to get down to the water and help maintain it.  As well, I feel the gravel provides a good place for the nitrobacter and nitrosomas to flourish and add their help to keep the water clean.  

When I go to a larger viv, I do plan to have a circulation pump as I feel there'd be a benefit from added oxygen to the water from a waterfall or just a water cascading over some gravel in a mock stream bed.  My plan is to keep the pump outside the tank though in another reservoir below the viv.

----------

